# Pseudo Man Cave....



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

So, I'm in the process of converting the upstairs playroom and Mickey Mouse theater into a man cave. The 10x8 smoking room with full filtration system is next.

Innocent looking stairwell...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

That is a great looking man cave! 

I have to say, looking at the last picture, you might want to spend a bit more time at the grocery store because you are looking a bit on the thin side.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

That setup is badass! :clap2:


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Just set up the Poker Machines yesterday. And yes, I will still need to go to casino's! The payouts on these sucks , the comps are terrible and the service is so slow you practically have to get your own drinks!

Next on the list: get rid of remaining kid items, projector and screen for the movie room, cut hole for door next to bathroom door and build/ finish out smoking room.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very nice Tom. Something I can only dream of, but I'm happy someone can live the dream.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

damn, that's a sweet room!


----------



## SystemError (Apr 9, 2012)

Going to put some hardwood in there? Might get smelly with the carpet. I mean, we love it, but the kids and momma will not.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow, nice! Where'd you get the video poker machines? Lol


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

Pianoman178 said:


> Wow, nice! Where'd you get the video poker machines? Lol


a buddy found them on craigslist.


----------



## doomXsaloon (Jul 25, 2011)

sweeeeet!
looking forward to herf pics!!


----------



## smokin_dad (Jan 25, 2012)

That's a hell of a man cave!! Looks great!!!!


----------



## jmd (Feb 25, 2012)

Awesome setup! And the dos xx's guy in the corner means you will always have a drinking buddy!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Sa-Fareakin- Sweeeeet! :woohoo:

Congratulations Tom! 
Thanks for sharing the joy! arty:


----------



## nishdog007 (Oct 27, 2011)

Great man cave!! Please let us know what type of filtration you end of using...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Wow. That's a ton of space! Very stoked for you, sir.


----------



## mikel1128 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very nice 007 and Lost Boys posters. Gonna be a nice set up when your finished


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

There's nothing pseudo about that! More like a man cavern. How did I know you would have some video poker in there? Definitely a setup to envy....


----------



## Kinkeye (Nov 8, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Very nice Tom! Maybe for a final touch hide the TV cables for a super clean look in the viewing area!


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

lebz said:


> Very nice Tom! Maybe for a final touch hide the TV cables for a super clean look in the viewing area!


100" projection screen goes there. Already did the wiring for the projector. That tv was one we moved out of the bedroom and put in the play room for our son to play games.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

That's a beautiful space, sir. Love it!


----------

